# Book recommendations on charting/technical analysis?



## telstrareg (4 May 2007)

Would anyone like to recommend any books on technical trading and chart analysis that are on the top of you list? Currently reading 'The Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns' by Bulkowski


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*

 

... anything on candlesticks, written by Steve Nison may be a good start ... 

have a great weekend


    paul



=====


----------



## svensk (4 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*

Charting Secrets by Louise Bedford is great if you're just starting out. Explains basic charting concepts in such a way that people just starting out can grasp them quite easily.

Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets by John Murphey is also quite good. Covers all the main concepts, and briefly introduces the more advanced concepts (like elliot wave).

These have been great for me personally, but i'm sure there are many other great books out there.


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*

Telstrareg, technical analysis and trading and chart pattern recognition is a very large universe.  Where you start and what you focus on should be determined by what you are trying to achieve.

Can you elaborate?


----------



## tech/a (5 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*

After youve read the Theory

Here is what will give you the smarts to stay in business.

"The Trading Game" Ryan Jones.

"Mastering Risk"  Mike Lally.


----------



## professor_frink (5 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*

hi telstrareg,

Have a look at the following threads, it's been discussed a couple of times before, and should give you a couple of good ideas.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3751

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4122


----------



## telstrareg (5 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*



theasxgorilla said:


> Telstrareg, technical analysis and trading and chart pattern recognition is a very large universe.  Where you start and what you focus on should be determined by what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> Can you elaborate?




Firstly, thanks all.

TAG, I'm looking mainly towards FX intraday to short term.


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 May 2007)

*Re: Book recommendations on charting/tech analysis*

Hello again Telstrareg,

There is an excellent post here by a forex-trading ASF member called Naif:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=117156&postcount=1

He recommends a site which talks about chart patterns.  I can't vouch for the site as I haven't been there myself.

http://www.chartpattern.com/cf/index.cfm

With any luck Naif might also begin posting again soon.

The ASX Gorilla.


----------



## alanding (7 July 2007)

*good books in technical analysis*

I'd like to know about the chart stuff. Any ASFers have good books to recommend?  Thanks first!


----------



## CanOz (7 July 2007)

*Re: good books in technical analysis*

Adaptive Analysis - N.Radge, the best lessons on Risk management, way more important than being right about the next move. Please do what i didn't do, and read this one first. Also a good introduction to Elliot Wave.

A Complete Guide to Technical Trading Tactics - John L Person, full of ways to use many things in combination, pivot points, candles, stoc, MAs, patterns etc. Directed towards the futures trader but very applicable non the less.

Japanese Candlestick Charting - Louise Beford, i believe candlesticks can tell you more than bar charts, but thats only my opinion.

Cheers,


----------



## Chorlton (7 July 2007)

*Re: good books in technical analysis*



alanding said:


> I'd like to know about the chart stuff. Any ASFers have good books to recommend?  Thanks first!




I'd recommend Adaptive Analysis (Radge) and Trade your way to Financial Freedom (Tharp) for Risk / Money Management.

Encylopedia of Chart Patterns (Bulkowski) for err... chart patterns.

Bedford's books on Charting for an easy to understand approach.

Once you you begin to focus on a particular aspect of trading, there's plenty other books that can be recommended.............

Chorlton


----------

